# Polar Bear in Texas! G0715P



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice saw, Not sure mine would pass the nickle test, LOL congrats!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jeremy, this is a nice review and you certainly have put a quality saw in your shop. It is a major improvement on your old saw and should be fun to use.


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

these things are popping up everywhere! Good to know that so far everyone is pleased.

I did notice that your rails had holes in the length after the right extension. Mine did not which means I need to drill my own when I attach the router extension there (probably not buying it until the beginning of the new year). Of course in the end they might not even line up.

I had 2 choices when I bought the saw, rewire it for 110V or put in a 220V circuit. I went with the circuit, took a couple hours, most of it because I had to wrestle the cable through the pvc. I figured having some 220V circuits in the garage won't be a bad idea anyway.


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations. Happy T-Day for you!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats! Nice job on the review, the setup, and your blade choice. Enjoy!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

No problems with the questions. I'm happy to help.

I've had no problems with 110. So far I've cut 4/4 and 8/4 poplar, large plywood and mdf sheets and pine.

I used the blade guard w/riving knife and it worked fine, nothing pinched and everything moved smoothly past the riving knife.

Dust collection wise, the saw has a pan in it, the pan is at an angle so all dust is directed to the dust port. My shop vac sucked it up with no problem.

Perhaps the other 2 guys with the saws can respond too.
-Jeremy


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

There should be no perceivable difference in performance between 220V and 110V. You are still drawing the same amount of total power in the end. Of course things in life are never ideal. If I am thinking about this right, 220V might be a tad more efficient, and putting in a 220V circuit (if the breaker box is close) is trivial.


----------



## hianupam (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope you are enjoying your saw. I am toying with the idea of getting this saw and upgrade from my hitachi portable.
Have a couple of questions:
1. How heavy was the shipping box? were you able to maneuver it yourself or did you need help (which i am short on)
2. did you need assistance during the assembly process or were you able to put it together on your own?


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

2 of the boxes were very manageable (36 and 21lbs). The large box was 360lbs. I needed help moving it. I needed help during the instillation of the extension wings. Someone to hold them, while I screwed them on down below.

Please let me know if you have more questions,
Jeremy


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

If you have a dolly then getting the large box into your garage is no issue. My driver was nice and wheeled it into my garage for me.

There are a number of ways to attach the wings on your own, from sitting it on your shoulder and one hand while the other puts screws in to attaching a 2×4 with clamps to the extensions and then to the table. This will take all the weight off you and you can have both hands free to work on it.

If you bought a mobile base as well you will need to find a way to prop the saw up on one side, 2×4's work nicely.


----------



## hianupam (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeremy,
Did you pay for the lift gate service from grizzly? How heavy are the wings ball park? 40-50 lbs?

Alexei, Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## skeezaroonie (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, this looks like a good place for this newbie to put his first little contribution. First, hi to all. I certainly appreciate all the nice welcome messages ya'll have sent me. Now, to the subject at hand - I've been agonizing over a new saw for my shop (new shop, too - I'm just getting it sorted now. I'll try and post more about that pretty soon) but I stumbled on a little stash of "mad-money" I had completely forgotten I had squirreled away and it is just enough to lift me over the choice of a mid-level contractor rig and put the G0715 in reach! Oh frabjous day! So I hope to get my saw on its way in the next few days.

hasta later, all. - Mark -


----------

